# BLM river maps



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

So my new SUP is on the truck and arriving today. I planned on heading to the Upper C after it arrives. I was curious to see what the mileage from State Bridge to Two Bridges is. I clicked on my link for the BLM Upper Colorado map. Nothing it's gone. I looked for the information in the DOI website nothing. Clicked on a bunch of other links I had for for river info. Gone. My wife did the same. The only info I could find on any Colorado's rivers was on the Dolores river. 

What happened to our BLM river info for Colorado?


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

state bridge to two bridges is just under 5 miles I believe.


----------



## mike sweeney (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Kirks, 

Luckily the info for the Upper C still exists on the Eagal County open space site. 

This however is not my point. The site for the Kremmling Field office has vanished. 

State wide DOI and BLM information on rivers is mostly gone. Information allows for planning and planning is safety. 

We were thinking about the Rio Chama in NM that information is gone. 

It's not like the few gigabytes of maps on rivers is a big budget item. Why is the only thing I find in the Kremmling field office area oil and gas related?


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Spoke with Olivia at the Kremmiling BLM office just now. According to her the website is being rebuilt. She sent me a pdf of the map via email. She was super nice and accommodating.


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

It does seem strange, I also couldn't find the North Platte BLM river map recently. You think this is a Trump thing?


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

mike sweeney said:


> Thanks Kirks,
> 
> Luckily the info for the Upper C still exists on the Eagal County open space site.
> 
> ...


You didn't hear? There is a drill rig set up at Pumphouse. The only access to the play wave is to paddle Gore. You can still access the river at Radium, Rancho, and State Bridge but expect lengthy closures and delays on the Trough Rd. due to the roughnecks moving all the equipment around. 

Sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Kirks, I had the same issue - I was trying to track down the Gray Reef area map a couple nights ago, and the BLM site just threw an error at me. I've heard the whole BLM platform has moved, and all the individual field offices are struggling to get their info back up.


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

It's true - major issues with individual BLM pages after the website was changed. I got some great and very fast help by calling into the office for the info and document I needed. They emailed me what I asked for right away. If you go to www.blm.gov/contact (or to www.blm.gov and click contact in the top right corner) you can navigate to whichever local office you need and get their phone number. They should be able to help you out pronto.


----------



## mcguire187 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have just confirmed through multiple sources that the previous post about pumphouse being closed to oil drilling is completely false.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*"markhusbands" found the new Rio Chama site*



mike sweeney said:


> Thanks Kirks,
> 
> Luckily the info for the Upper C still exists on the Eagal County open space site.
> 
> ...



This was under the Rio Chama Postcards thread:
https://www.blm.gov/programs/recrea...and-permit-systems/new-mexico/rio-chama-river
https://www.blm.gov/programs/recreation/passes-and-permits/lotteries/utah/sanjuanriver


----------

